# Who knows this tune / song ?



## MartijnHoekstra (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi all,

Since several years I've been trying to figure out what the song is that this music box plays, without any luck. 
I thought ( and hope ) maybe one of you know ??

I made a small sample of the music box:
Use this link to hear; MusicBox.mp3

Thanks for your reply in advance :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's A Time for Us, from the 1968 movie Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## MartijnHoekstra (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow.. thanks a lot.. amazing how fast you replied with such a nice link !! 

I've been listning the complete Top 250 classic music on youtube, but could not find anywhere..

Again.. many thanks!


----------

